# Autobiographies of famous horse riders.



## tw1nn1ejo (29 January 2007)

I've read Pippa Funnells, Frankie Dettories and reading AP Mcoys atm and I'd quite like to read Leslie Laws or William Funnells. Are they any good? Do you know of any others atall?

Thanks


----------



## monica987 (29 January 2007)

william fox-pitt has one coming out - or is it already out? i didnt know william funnell had one


----------



## teapot (29 January 2007)

Leslie Law's isn't anything special - obviously banged out very quickly after he won the gold medal - really didn't rate it

Don't think Will Funnel's got one out 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 WFP's is still waiting to be published, was suppose to be out last year

So Far So Good by Mark Todd is worth a read as he's a total legend


----------



## monica987 (29 January 2007)

ooo - thanx teapot, will ask for some of them


----------



## tw1nn1ejo (29 January 2007)

I meant William Fox-Pitts lol! Sorry


----------



## vicijp (29 January 2007)

Timmy Murphy's is the best ive ever read.


----------



## Ellaxx (29 January 2007)

I've read pippa funnells and nick skeltons, his is very funny! i must have read a few more but cant remember...
xx


----------



## Jiffy (29 January 2007)

I thought Leslie Law's was a bit tedious too, not much depth to it.   
	
	
		
		
	


	





I'm surprised Tim Stockdale hasn't had one published yet.  He seems to be very good at self-publicising.


----------



## CastleMouse (29 January 2007)

I enjoyed Leslie Laws autobiography 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 A good read if you're interested in eventing 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Richard Dunwoody's autobiography (The Horses of my Life) was very enjoyable, Moscow Flyer: Flying to Success by Jessica Harrington isn't exactly an autobiography, but it is a very good insight into the world of race horse training and racing 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I really liked Only Falls and Horses by Nick Skelton too!


----------



## tw1nn1ejo (29 January 2007)

I might get Leslie Laws then.


----------



## amage (29 January 2007)

Richard Dunwoody's autobiography "Obsessed" is brilliant!!!! so is moscow flyers by Jessica Harrington


----------



## beh (29 January 2007)

I have a very old Mark Phillips and i loved the Pippa one, always read it if need some horsey enthusiasm or something


----------



## minxymoo (29 January 2007)

I am possibly showing my age but Ginny Leng's is fantastic and also horse autobiographies (obviously ghost written) by her fab horse Priceless.
Also really, really old book (infact my mum's) Foxhunter by Capt Llwyellen (SP Hic)


----------



## tw1nn1ejo (29 January 2007)

Does anyone know if Mary King has one at all?


----------



## teapot (29 January 2007)

There's one on Mary &amp; William - might be able to get it off ebay


----------



## beh (29 January 2007)

Yeah she does, but think its quite old, it title has something like "the kings" or somethiing like that, its quite good


----------



## RobinHood (29 January 2007)

I've just read Mark Tood's autobiography, called So Far So Good. It is a fairly old book that someone at the yard was throwing away. I really enjoyed it - definitely worth a read.


----------



## sillygillyhorse (29 January 2007)

Think the Mary King one you are referring to was called "All the Kings Horses"

I have loads of the eventing "biographies" mainly of the older horses ridden by the likes of Ginny Leng and Lucinda Green, all excellent books, also have Ian Starks autobiography "Flying Scot".  Have quite a few I havent got round to putting on ebay yet.


----------



## minxymoo (29 January 2007)

Ooo don't put on ebay I would love to read Ian Stark's.


----------



## KatB (29 January 2007)

Yes Im currently enjoying Andrew Nicholsons, and eyeing up MArk Todds....


----------



## twinnieolz (29 January 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Richard Dunwoody's autobiography "Obsessed" is brilliant!!!! so is moscow flyers by Jessica Harrington 

[/ QUOTE ]

I really want to get Dunwoody's! Damn he's one good jock [well was!] 

I've read Franki Dettori's [best i've ever read so far] &amp; AP McCoys which was ok!


----------



## sillygillyhorse (29 January 2007)

I had forgotton you had the Andrew Nicholson one, you will enjoy the Toddy one.


----------



## sillygillyhorse (29 January 2007)

Unfortunately I lent my copy of Obsessed to someone and it was never returned.  Good book and well named, quite frightening how obsessive his behaviour became.  have a look on Amazon you might pick up a secondhand one on there.


----------



## Bounty (29 January 2007)

MrsT do you have a copy of Lucinda Green's book about Be Fair, 'Up, Up and Away'?
I was given Four Square as a child and it captivated me, but haven't been able to find the other book anywhere despite searching high and low for it.


----------



## Lucy_Ally (29 January 2007)

Jenny Pitman's is good too.

I also enjoyed Regal Realm by Lucinda Green.


----------



## madgirl (29 January 2007)

would love to read mark todds and andrew nicholsons anyone know where i can get them from! would love to read some others from there TIME if any one knows some! 

Read pippas and loved it ! will get wiliams fox pitss when it come out!


----------



## truffles (29 January 2007)

Ginny Elliot's book 'Priceless' - Asbolutely BRILLIANT.


----------



## madgirl (29 January 2007)

oo msy read that too where did you get it?


----------



## Rambo (29 January 2007)

Jump for Joy by Pat Smythe - Brilliant !


----------



## regalrendezvous (29 January 2007)

Free rein - Gillian Rolton - FANTASTIC READ!

Sadly Pepermint Grove (freddy) died late last year


----------



## PLAYBOY (30 January 2007)

nick skeltons is brilliant best book ive ever read x


----------

